# The cleanest pigeon in town



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie LOVES her bath. She takes a good long soak, splatters water all over the house, gets out, gets back in ... today she had baths in two different containers, the one I fixed for Clyde and the one I fixed for her. Clyde decided to take his in the bathroom sink instead, so she used his and then hers and then his and then hers ...


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

What a pretty girl. How often does she take a bath each week?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love bath time...all 45 of mine had theirs today.. it was fun...she looks so happy...


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Everybody has a bath once a week in the winter. I spritz the tiels and budgies, and the Quakers and Maggie have tub baths. I have one Quaker who wants to be spritzed AND have a tub bath. LOL In the summer, I'll offer baths more often. Maggie would probably take one every day, but I don't want to risk her getting a chill.


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Maggie is so cute!! What a good pigeon having a bath


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love to watch them bathe. Tiny could take a bath every day. They so enjoy it.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*perfect size bath for one bird*

Maggie is a doll!!!


----------

